# My Battery Drain Test - See how you measure up!



## terrapin01 (Oct 2, 2011)

For those of you getting outstanding battery life, try my battery drain test and see how you stack up:

LTE turned ON and connected
Screen timeout set to NEVER
Screen brightness above 10%
Juice Defender type apps OFF
Trillian or similar chat program running with C2DM (slower polling) DISABLED
Google Maps running in the foreground with GPS turned ON

With that set up, how fast does your battery drain?

Make sure you state what kind of battery you have, stock or custom ROM, and anything else pertinent.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Y u no post in correct section?!


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Y u no post in correct section?!


you for got something! LOL!!! :grin2:

View attachment 4715


----------

